# new member from texas



## mdaugherty (Oct 21, 2006)

just found the site, want to know what kind of fish you go for? we like red drum and trout.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the family.
Here in NJ, striper, blues, black drum and weak fish are targeted here.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome! Well you can target all different speciies of fish in NJ depending on the month you fish. As Dog said blacks, stripers, blues and weakfish but also, fluke, tautogs, porgies, croakers, mackerals, seabass, cod and ling.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep*

Forgot about them ones too.


----------

